# Dubai Residents Visa - application



## VickiGamblin (May 9, 2009)

Does anybody know where I start when applying for a Dubai Residents Visa from the UK? 

My husband owns property there and I want to start the process from here in the UK, and haven't a clue where to begin! Thanks.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe the visa is attached to your job, so no job, no visa...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Residence visas for property owners are no longer issued. They have been replaced by multiple entry visas instead. There are some conditions, the value of the property must be $1M or more, and there are minimum income requirements. No information is available on the DNRD website though so you may want to give them a call and ask how to apply. Phone is +971 43139999

However as mentioned this is not a residence visa, but a multiple entry visa.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this the multiple entry visa that is valid for 6 months but you can only enter Dubai for 14 days, leave and come back again? Sounds like they're making it less enticing to buy anything here!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe that would be their point.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No, I believe people on that visa can stay up to 6 months at a time, but that's just what I've read on the internets... for some freaky reason the DRND website mentions NOTHING about this visa, I wonder why  ... which is why I suggested the OP to give them a call instead.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and is also very costly, like 2000 dhs and subsequent renewals cost the same. So that would make it 4,000 dhs per year. And the person has to stay out of the UAE for 1 month between renewals.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I looked into this for a friend recently.

The property has to be worth more than AED 1 million, not USD 1 million.

As others have said you only get a 6 month multiple entry visa and have to pay dearly for it. About AED 2,500 I think. You will also battle to get the immigration dept to admit that the visa class exists. I think they don't want the hassle so claim not to be aware of class of visa. You then go through the whole hassle again in another 6 months. The only way you could think about arranging the visa from outside the country would be to pay a decent agent. It would be a complete waste of your time to try and apply online yourself.

I've also heard that the visa isn't good if you want to buy a car, connect water and electricity etc. 

I really can't see the benefit if you hold a passport that allows visas on entry and can do border runs every month.

Long term the only real option is to set yourself up with a free zone company so that the company can sponsor visas for you and your family. A hassle and costly yes but that's the only way I can see you can get a 2 year residency visa without taking a job here.

Not much help for the struggling property market is it?


----------



## JamiDavies (Feb 7, 2011)

Im also interested in this information...help anybody if you can


----------



## VickiGamblin (May 9, 2009)

Hey Dizzie,

Thanks for the reply. How odd - IFA (who built our apartment on The Palm Jumeirah) say that a Resident's Visa can be applied for when you buy - we talked to them about it in December 2010 when we were in the country. So that now doesn't apply? Strange.

I will look into it further...thanks for the info anyway.

Vicki


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

VickiGamblin said:


> How odd - IFA (who built our apartment on The Palm Jumeirah) say that a Resident's Visa can be applied for when you buy - we talked to them about it in December 2010 when we were in the country. So that now doesn't apply? Strange.


I'm not sure what the status of the law was when bought the place but people will tell you absolutely any blatant lie here if it means making a sale.


----------



## VickiGamblin (May 9, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I'm not sure what the status of the law was when bought the place but people will tell you absolutely any blatant lie here if it means making a sale.


No - that definitely was the case when we bought it, but checking up on the web does show that the law has changed from 6 years ago. Luckily we meet all the criteria (salary, property value etc).

We need it to set up PO Boxes, get a driving licence etc. Pain in the butt! Don't get me wrong, I love Dubai, but the administration is 'trying' to say the least!

Thanks.


----------

